# WoW gildenhomepage..



## Foejack (13. Januar 2007)

Hey leute könnt ihr mir helfen ??

Ich suche "irgendwas" mit dem ich ne Gildenhomepage erstellen kann mit WoW template..

am besten was anspruchsvolles aber nicht so krass wir Joomla z.b ^^

dann such ich eventuell noch nen coder 





danke euch für die Mithilfe,

Foejack
<Lûmîdâ> 

Gul´dan


----------



## dejaspeed (13. Januar 2007)

ich bin mal vor einiger zeit mal auf auf wow phpkit Templates gestoßen die richtig gut genacht sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das php-kit ist auch nicht wirklich schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das Template findest du auf www.psd-resources.de  (Template 8)
 und das phpkit auf www.phpkit.de


----------



## Zidinjo (14. Januar 2007)

geh mal auf www.webspell-anpassung.de da findest du welche


----------



## Arattor (29. Juni 2011)

schau dir mal unsere homepage an vieleicht gefällt es dir ja das design
Aurum Draconis


mfg. Arattor


----------



## RpGrafix (29. Juni 2011)

Wir haben auf www.gamer-designs.de ein WoW Template welches an Webspell angepasst ist.

Hier gibts eine Preview: Hier klicken


Bei der Anpassung & Grafik kann ich auch behilflich sein.


MFG


----------

